# Vereinswappen mal wieder... ;)



## Rübelzahl (17. November 2007)

Servus!

Mein Problem ist recht einfach darzulegen, ich bin Student und hänge voll im Prüfungsstress, bin aber zudem noch Verantwortlicher für unsere kleine Hobbykickertruppe bzw. für die Homepage. Ich habe mich zwar ein wenig mit Photoshop beschäftigt und auch ein kleines Wappen gebastelt, dass hat meines Erachtens am Ende aber nicht mehr als paint-format. 

Deswegen bitte - nein eher bettel - ich, dass mir jemand hier im Forum so eine tolles "leicht glänzendes" Wappen bastelt.... Ich habe doch keine Zeit.... 


Es wäre echt super, ich bzw wir konnen doch nicht noch eine Saison mit so nem Semipro. Wappen rumlaufen.... DANKE

Gruß
Rübelzahl


----------



## gamba (17. November 2007)

Tag,

ich denke, du solltest eher die Google-Bilder-Suche bemühen. 

Dir wird hier keiner etwas basteln. Falls du Fragen zur Erstellung DEINES Wappen hast, 
sind hier alle auf deiner Seite. Aber auf dem goldenen Tablett gibt es hier nichts und das ist auch gut so (imo).

Gruß


----------



## Rübelzahl (17. November 2007)

Moin!

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht auch schon probiert hätte...

Also gut, dann frag ich mal wo ich ein gutes Tutorial zu Vektorgrafiken finde, wo mir alles wichtige erklärt wird... also um eine einfaches aber feines Wappen zu basteln... ich habe ja ne Vorlage. Soll dem von Atletico Bilbao nahe kommen....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. November 2007)

Zur Not steht dir auch noch unser Jobforum zur Verfügung, wo du deine Anfrage stellen kannst.

Grüße

//edit: Die Suchfunktion spuckt zum Thema Wappen auch einiges an brauchbaren Threads aus.


----------



## beate89 (1. Dezember 2007)

ein gutes Tutorial findest du hier: Der WaPPenSalon


----------

